# Timing chain issue?



## Phara0h80 (Jan 26, 2021)

I am having some issues with an BMW 1 series E87 2005 , 116i petrol (N45)

The car is cranking, not starting.

I have been testing a lot of things.

Swapped plugs
Swapped VANOS-solonoids,
Swapped crankshaft sensor

After this I opened the engine cover, and the chain looks loose. 
The chain goes from tight to loose over and over again when I turn the engine.

Maybe I need to swap out the timing chain?

Check out this video:





And check out this image:


----------



## E92William (Oct 3, 2020)

Maybe it's stretched at some spots? I think it jumped a tooth, likely due to a bad tensioner. Re-time the engine and check again.


----------



## Phara0h80 (Jan 26, 2021)

E92William said:


> Maybe it's stretched at some spots? I think it jumped a tooth, likely due to a bad tensioner. Re-time the engine and check again.


The chain guide had broken. Swapped out the chain guide and chain. Everything ok now


----------

